# A Little Help From my Friends??



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello!
I am almost done building my table and I am trying to figure out my track plan.
I need your help to critique it!
The grid is by foot.
The red, green and gray Track is Fastrack
The orange is o-27
The green is a trolley line
The blue is O

The gray depicts elevation (Don't know how to do that yet )
I am having difficulty putting in the reverse loop in the bottom left.

Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated!
Once my table is completed I will post a pic and share my progress with pics as the layout comes to fruition


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> Hello!
> I am almost done building my table and I am trying to figure out my track plan.
> I need your help to critique it!
> The grid is by foot.
> ...


What is the file you have posted?
A picture attachment posted here might bring you more answers?

I for one am cautious about opening and downloading files.

Not saying anything is wrong with your file, it would sure be easier for us just to look at a picture. 

Maybe no one looked that is why your post goes unanswered?

Edit,
Whoops I thought this sat unanswered since last night.
Maybe someone will look at it.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Picture*

Here ya go


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Blank Canvas*

oooooh the possibilities!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeahhhhh look what I learned to do!


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the measurements of the table?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*measurements*

Each square is 12 inches.
The table is 11 feet long and 3.5 feet wide.
I then put two 4 feet by 4 feet tables on each end.

So 7.5 feet by 11 feet with a 4 by 3 work area


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> What is the file you have posted?


Its an "Anyrail" file Ed


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

manchesterjim said:


> Its an "Anyrail" file Ed


Well when I have to figure out what program I have to have open it and to whether to save or run and what ever else you have to do it would be a lot easier if people just posted like the following. The post and question and picture is all together. Soooo much easier. 
There is no going back and forth downloading files and all the other stuff you have to do just to look at a picture.

Here is his post all together. Much better to view??:dunno:



Hellgate said:


> Hello!
> I am almost done building my table and I am trying to figure out my track plan.
> I need your help to critique it!
> The grid is by foot.
> ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you add on just another 6" to the board ....left side down under where it says farm?
It looks like it would fit then?

You will have to custom cut some, I never worked with fast track. Can you cut that or buy specialized/sized sections?

I never used any track planning programs, I figure mine out as I go along, after I do a quick plan on paper.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

big ed said:


> Much better to view??:dunno:


Oh make no mistake....I'm in total agreement with you Ed. I was just answering your question (what is this file).

I gave him the benefit of the doubt that he's new and didn't know our "customs" 

Jim


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Jim and Ed :laugh:

Hellgate grats on posting a pic :smilie_daumenpos: layout looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Xnats said:


> lol Jim and Ed :laugh:
> 
> Hellgate grats on posting a pic :smilie_daumenpos: layout looks pretty cool too.



Hellgate sorry I picked on you I know you are figuring out how to do it.

But you have to agree the way I posted your question you can view the picture and question all right there no clicking going back and forth looking at your colored rail sections then going back to the picture to check where they are at then going back to the question to view the next colored section then going back to check the picture. It is too much back and forth.

Your not the only one who posts this way I just picked your to rant about.
Sorry....now can you add the 6"??


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I cried a little bit. But tears wash away the sadness....


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to mess with the program when i get home...... even if i add 6 inches wont i have the same issue of the tracks lining up?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*fixed!*










The grid is by foot.
The red, green and gray Track is Fastrack
The orange is o-27
The green is a trolley line
The blue is O
The gray depicts elevation (Don't know how to do that yet )

I now have a constructed table and a plan.
Should my next step be to paint my table top? I was going to paint it brown and sprinkle flocking to simulate grass. 
Is there something I should be doing before that?
I appreciate your advice!!
Thanks!
Mark

PS. Jim and Ed........ How is the picture with description?? I not only want to improve on my train layout skills, but improving my forum posting skills is also a top priority!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Hellgate said:


> PS. Jim and Ed........ How is the picture with description?? I not only want to improve on my train layout skills, but improving my forum posting skills is also a top priority!


You're doing just fine HG! :thumbsup:

I kinda like to stir "stuff" when I can....I see you play right along with that....  Its a good thing!

Your CAD looks good and it looks like you solved the turnout problem for your loop!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Hellgate said:


> I now have a constructed table and a plan.
> Should my next step be to paint my table top? I was going to paint it brown and sprinkle flocking to simulate grass.
> Is there something I should be doing before that?
> I appreciate your advice!!


I saw a great YouTube video recently that talked about doing the scenic work. Frankly you'll get as many different opinions as there are posters on this board, but I tend to favor this order:

1. Do the layout on paper
2. Build the tables/benchwork
3. Lay the roadbed
 3A - Optional- I like to paint my roadbed a grey color, close to the color of my ballast
4. Lay the track
4A - Test roll a couple of cars to see if there are any major humps, bumps, out of guage sections and such.
5. Wire the track
5A - Test run some trains! Make sure the wiring is right and the connections are solid.....correct as required.
6. Place buildings, roads, sidewalks, etc and mark their location
6a. Roads can be a little bit of work, or a lot, so I like to define them early.
7. Begin putting a base coat on the remaining table...do it in small sections and add grass/flocking/foliage as you go to the wet paint.
7a. Once a section is dry, spray the folliage with a coat of mixed matte-medium and water to set the stuff in place.
8. Detail as you see fit
9. Put on your Engineer's hat and coveralls and get the trains running!

Good thing to do is experiment on small pieces with any of the techniques (painting, scenic, etc)....get a feel for what works for you and what doesn't.

....Just my 2 cents.

Jim


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The picture is too BIG now.


No it is fine.

How did you fix it? Take out a long straight section?
Do they sell long sections in fast track?

I never dealt with fast track.
Nice looking plan your going to have a lot of action.:thumbsup:
Edit,
The gray is elevation? The switches are going to be elevated?

The orange line.....one is going over the top and the other is going to go underneath?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I fixed it by starting with the problem and worked my way out instead of ending up with the problem area.
They do sell long sections in Fastrack
I do have switches elevated. Not entirely sure how it will work, but I will try
The one part where they intersect, they will be at the same level...... I think


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Update*

Well I learned very quickly that in order to have trestles and elevation changes you need a lot of room! I brought my original plan to my LHS and he took a look at it and hit the ground running. With his help I now have a new plan!
The outer run is standard gauge with a run of O gauge inside that. The middle is all fastrack. 









The front little part of the table I hinged, so it can be lifted up to move through

I originally painted my table light brown and hated it. So I painted the base a hellgate green color, and applied flocking to it. So far this is the result
What do ya think?


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

any new updates? Your new plan looks much better, I also just found out that you need A BUNCH of room to do elevation changes.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Cape Thanks for the interest. I think what I might do is eventually put a second floor on my layout... but that is way down the road.
I will post some pics of the progress.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Updates*


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider adding a way to have stuff on the Fastrack cross over to the outer O-gauge tubular line. It would add a bit of flexibility to operations.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I have thought about that, but for now I am going to keep it separate. It will be easier to run command control and PW at the same time...... I think


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thinking about going Presidential in honor of the election year
I picked these up.. They were produced by Marx back in the 50's and 60's. They are approximately 2.75 inches tall. So I guess that makes them giants 
I also have the capitol building and the Lincoln Memorial that K-lineville produced in a series called Historical Buildings... ( there is the Statue of Liberty and the White House that I want to get as well). 

As with 99% of everyone on here, I do not have anywhere near enough space for all my buildings and accessories. It is tough to pick and choose, but I this might be a fun solution......... for now


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)




----------

